# Morning loose motion.



## Ridoor (Aug 11, 2016)

Ive been suffering from morning loose motion for the past few days with no associated symptoms like pain, urgency, or nausea. Its like going for the daily routine poop but its loose. Im not lactose intolerant or gluten sensitive, but i cut out dairy regardless but the loose stool persist. After that bout if loose stool ill be fine till next day then it happens again. Its like my colon is not forming stool even though its there for a while. Any ideas?


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

This happens to me quite a lot. My GI doc says it is basically your guts moving things through too fast.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

Loose stool or even weird formed stools (like thin stools) are pretty much trademark IBS. It indicates that bowels are overactive (or underactive for people with constipation).

The reason why that is, is up for debate.

In my own case, it seems very much related to stress. It occurs more frequently during stressful events, regardless of diets I've tried.

I also don't have any known allergies or intolerances and luckily I also don't have any pains, like many other forum members report. It's just annoying and difficult to manage.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I would say that it is made worse by stress but do not think that is the root cause.

I know for a fact that even when i am absent of all stress that my ibs is still there.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

mellosphere said:


> I would say that it is made worse by stress but do not think that is the root cause.
> 
> I know for a fact that even when i am absent of all stress that my ibs is still there.


Ok...well *in my case* after trying low FOD map and glutenfree and keeping an extensive diary, I still consider stress as factor nr1, probably root cause. Exactly what docs told me 2 years ago.
Sure, stress is NOT the root cause for many other sufferers on this board. I feel for those, as I'm aware strictly biologically caused symptoms may not have any limits in terms of hardship that comes with it.

But why is it that just mentioning stress spawns reactions all the time ? Stress has scientifically proven biological effects on our bodies. So why is so far-fetched to even consider it as a possible root cause for some ?

All the best. No offense. Just stating what I'm thinking.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

True story, Vinny. I have NEVER had stomach issues. Could eat whatever I want. After a year of the worst work drama I've ever had, new baby and not sleeping, guess what? I'm constantly on the pot. I think stress is a HUGE factor in this, like you I don't have allergies and food diary was hit or miss for me. Stuff that was fine one day tore me up another. This lady has a pretty interesting blog.

http://diyhealthblog.com


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah I hear ya on that one. I hate stress and the body's response no matter what the cause is. But why don't anti-anxiety meds etc take care of ibs then? That's what doesn't make sense to me. Also it seems like anti-diarrheals should stop IBS if it is related to stress but they don't do much for me either.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

My assumption is that it gets so far out of whack, things that should work normally don't work anymore. I am the same way, Imodium works for me but a few days later gives me a major blow out. Plus my doc said its not great to take every day. I will say that exercise helped me and getting the right amount of sleep.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

mellosphere said:


> Yeah I hear ya on that one. I hate stress and the body's response no matter what the cause is. But why don't anti-anxiety meds etc take care of ibs then? That's what doesn't make sense to me. Also it seems like anti-diarrheals should stop IBS if it is related to stress but they don't do much for me either.


I personally think anti-anxiety meds don't do much for IBS because they probably don't do much for anxiety either. Especially not the psychological/cognitive root cause of the anxiety.

I think they might work when either :

-the dose is so high it knocks you out completely or numbs your every emotion/thought

-you've been taking them for a considerable amount of time and during that time you also learned to deal with the psychological cause(s) and have overall improved your mental well being during that time.

But as a quick fix, I personally don't consider it an option. (I tried low doses of anti-anxiety meds and anti-depressants with only very limited success for my IBS and for the mild depression I had)

I'm changing jobs soon : from a very high stress job to something more moderate. As I think for me IBS has a lot to do with the position I've been in for the past decade. We'll see how it works out.

Anti-diarrheals/anti-spasmodic meds don't work for me either. I'm not sure why, either.

Buscopan is the only medication that helps a little. When my belly is making weird noises again, I've noticed Buscopan helps to stop that within 1 hour or so.

@JReader : I've noticed as well that exercise and a good sleep patterns are very important and very beneficial to overall IBS symptoms.

Thanks for sharing that blog ! Really interesting !


----------



## Ridoor (Aug 11, 2016)

So basically its ok to have loose stool/sometimes very soft stool once a day? I assume even though its loose, all the nutrients have been digested?


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Happens to me quite a lot,Ridoor. It sits on the guts for a while but never makes the perfect Bristol stool shape.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah exactly Ridoor.

GI told *me* loose stools are caused by stress. He told me there are no risks involved in terms of malabsorption of nutrition and that life expentancy isn't any lower than in other people. (And that it can be managed by dealing with stress and lifestyle). In my case.

My dad suffers the same thing : another GI who performed a colonoscopy on him even told me he has about 0 % chance of ever developing bowel cancer because he bowels are spec clean. Go figure !

Just saying, it's not all bad


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Mine essentially said the same. He said it's not life threatening but it it is super dang annoying! I started therapy yesterday and my therapist says not more less that calming down will do wonders. Easier said than done right?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

It is super annoying. I have anywhere from 2-5 of these in the span of about 2 hours every single morning. Hope you guys can figure out something that helps.


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

My mental outlook seems to have a lot to do with it was fine all morning, got amped about some stuff at work, sent me to the can. My guts are seriously in tune with my brain.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

@JReader : very familiar. I've decided to change jobs as mentioned earlier. Today I had an appointment to sign my new contract : first thing that happened this morning was worst IBS attack in months (in my case that means : 1 time to the toilet and everything just runs out and then I'm fine). So this again confirms my brain-gut response. After all : changing jobs is a huge thing for me. I have a super good feeling with the new job I'm taking though. We'll see if my IBS improves from better working conditions. But I'm very positive about the future right now.

Good luck JReader. Hope you find some inner peace / relief soon too.

@mellosphere : I feel for you. Hope it gets better soon ! How long has this been going on for you ? What do you think is your determining factor : so I take it from a previous post you suspect a biological cause ? any diets you're trying ?

Since this year, I have the impression low FODmap is something to fall back on for me when it is bad for long periods of time (weeks in a row of mostly loose stools). Basically cause it's just easy food for the gut (still consider stress my trigger).


----------



## Jreader (Jun 6, 2016)

Vinny, good luck on your job I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## HenrikKa (Dec 30, 2016)

hey guys i made a thread about this but no response. i have thin stools for almost a month but as thin as my thumb. im 16 and im a big hyppochondriac and as you guys say i thought my stress was causing this. but for the past 2 day ive been home for new year and my mind was free as i was celebrating but my stool is still like that however my mind is still not completely stress free as there are still times i think about my obssesions when i get a break from all the holiday fun.The stool is like a iregular shape and sometimes in a bit flat and im scared cause i think sometimes that it looks as if a mass has carved it out as flat cause its also very edgy and irregular. Do i need to be stress free for longer too see improvements? I scored 91/100 in an anciety test.Thanks .


----------



## smartdean (Jul 24, 2017)

I would like a share one uncommon remedy which people might not have tried before, i am sure!

Its basically a mixture of milk and lemon where u drink a glass of milk instantly within few seconds after mixing it with some lemon juice!!

I know milk causes problem with loose motions but this unique mixture of milk and lemon has fixed my loose motion problem so fast than anyone can imagine!

Detailed remedy can be found here below, its the *28th no remedy *

Source : http://www.healthy-drinks.net/how-to-stop-loose-motion-instantly/

Thanks!


----------

